# Do you think you're attractive



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

_I honestly don't know_


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah I'm attractive in my own way which may or may not be attractive to others. But when I look in the mirror I don't hate myself or something lol.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

I like myself, and I suppose that's what matters right? I can't think of too many things I'd want to change about my appearance, and I haven't had many experiences where I liked someone and they didn't like me back. So that is what matters the most, I think, not whether I fit into the definition of what society deems as "attractive" or "hot".


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

Good Lord, no!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

*attractive in general:* yes
*as attractive as the people I like:* not even close


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Dude; when I roll up to the mirror with the sleek brow brush kit and filler and contour those mother fuckers so sharp & they both come out even no can stop me dude - i feel so attractive dude

here's some brow porn - o my god dude


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Minx said:


> Dude; when I roll up to the mirror with the sleek brow brush kit and filler and contour those mother fuckers so sharp & they both come out even no can stop me dude - i feel so attractive dude
> 
> here's some brow porn - o my god dude


omg brow porn *wank mode*


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

well...I mean...have you seen me? 









But on a serious note-I get told I'm attractive and get checked out a whole lot more than I feel that I deserve...but I'll roll with the idea that I'm attractive until somehow convinced otherwise. I have things I want to work on to get better, but overall...I rarely think someone is too far physically out of my league.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Its in the eye of the beholder subjectively.

Generally speaking, I would say I am moderately attractive. Meaning I perceive myself as fairly enough. I am not the hottest shit out there. But I really have nothing to be extremely insecure about either.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Subjectively - who knows. My SO seems to find me really attractive. I don't get it, but he doesn't appear to get why I find him so handsome and sexy either, so I guess we're equal. 

Objectively - I feel like I've been up and down during my life. Right now I feel kind of eh, maybe like a 5 out of 10. At my best I was probably pulling like an 8, pretty good. I'd like to get back to at least a solid 7!


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

ReachForPeach said:


> *wank mode*


watch the brow(s)


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Minx said:


> watch the brow(s)











HHHHHHHHHNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG *Massive load*


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Depends on the day - there are days where I'll find myself really attractive and check myself out in the mirror , there are days where I feel blah . For the most part I believe I'm easy on the eye 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Generally, yeah. I don't think I'm close to a perfect 10, but I do get checked out a lot, regularly complimented and I'm happy with how I look


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

I have 0 self perception. Maybe ?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I am brought to erection looking at myself in the mirror, provided I have recently got a haircut and fixed up my fade real proper like, and am scantily clad in skintight clothing that emphasises my excellent muscle tone. Although being skinny you can't brag about tone, it's fucking easy since there is not an ounce of fat on me.

I know that objectively I am not in the top 10% of men aesthetically, you need to be older than early 20s and perfect for that. I have a baby face and always stay clean shaven (because it grows in patches and looks shit), and I dress like a chav. Also I could use a few trips to the dentist to rip out some cavities, and another 30kg of muscle. Get all that sorted, grow a few years older, and I'm top 10%, easily. But aside from the dental health and weight gain I don't really give a fuck, I need those for my own benefit. I'm not hung up on looking attractive to others, shit, I bring myself to erection so who gives a fuck about the haters and the bustas?


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

> Me
> Attractive
> ME. THE LORD OF UGLINESS.

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT WAS A GOOD JOKE


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

Enough that when people talk in an overly nice tone or heavily try to start a conversation I think they're shoochin' on me.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I dont think so, but I dont know. I only have my own standards to go on and I know firsthand others' can vary. This reminds me of Alan Watts (he's a philosopher if anyone doesn't know - his talks are all over youtube). He says trying to love yourself is like trying to bite your own teeth. I think attractiveness may work that way as well... Judgment of any kind generally requires a subject --> object relation. 

People who say they think they are hot, I find it difficult to take seriously. Even if you _feel_ attractive, how do you _know_ you objectively are?


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

I am not currently thrilled with my appearance, but I see the potential in me if I were to hit the gym frequently and eat better, so I do so. After I reach my goals, I think I will be attractive, forsure.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

No, I think I look like a bag of dog shit.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Some people think I'm cute. I'm an acquired taste, I guess. Tall androgynous lesbian...This chick in hs told me I looked like a goddess once :tongue: didn't go to my head at all.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

To the general population, no definitely not. To some freaks out there, maybe, but I'd rather not know that.


----------



## Eram Sum Ero (Apr 19, 2016)

I know I am...


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Personally, I don't think I'm attractive as such. But I know some women think I am, and guys for that matter lmao. Wierdo's :tongue:


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

Florahyalina said:


> I know I am...


stole my answer

goddamn it


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Y'all are hard on yourselves. Sheesh! 

Beauty fades, stupid lasts forever.

I'd rather be found attractive for my personality, not my appearance.

That being said, I guess I'm okay-looking.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Y'all are hard on yourselves. Sheesh!
> 
> Beauty fades, stupid lasts forever.
> 
> ...


How can you attract strangers with your personality though? :|
Not that mine would be very attractive xD


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

nope


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Morfinyon said:


> How can you attract strangers with your personality though? :|
> Not that mine would be very attractive xD


You get to know them on forums like this and FB, or though other means.

And YES, your personality is attractive! We may not agree on political issues, but you are intelligent, and a lot of people find that attractive.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> You get to know them on forums like this and FB, or though other means.
> 
> And YES, your personality is attractive! We may not agree on political issues, but you are intelligent, and a lot of people find that attractive.


Ehh, I'm not really up for any more online dating shenanigans ;x


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Courtalort said:


> well...I mean...have you seen me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O gawd gurl, you r fine as hel, and it makes you more fine that you dont realize it, you're all like, "Gee, who me? Whats all this attention mean, forrealz."


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Macrosapien said:


> O gawd gurl, you r fine as hel, and it makes you more fine that you dont realize it, you're all like, "Gee, who me? Whats all this attention mean, forrealz."


*can't tell if you're being sarcastic* :laughing:


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Courtalort said:


> *can't tell if you're being sarcastic* :laughing:



Yeah that sounded kind of sarcastic HAHAH. But I was being super serious, of course. " O Gee, who me?" *while she bats her eyelashes." lol


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

I've read that on average people think they're more attractive than the average. 

Cool to see this curve also reflects that. Well, if I assume that "honestly don't know" means people don't know whether they're better or worse looking than the average.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm 48 percent attractive.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Y'all are hard on yourselves. Sheesh!
> 
> Beauty fades, stupid lasts forever.
> 
> I'd rather be found attractive for my personality, not my appearance.


Life philosophy right there.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm more to listen to than to look at


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

My partners are hot, but I am not.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

I think I'm far from beautiful and even stretch the boundaries of 'pretty' rather thin, there are so many things I would improve on a visual level, however, I still think, that I am in a way somewhat 'attractive'. Especially when I'm not tired and I have my normal vibe on. Or, those are my observations. There have always been men hitting on me and wanting sex with me. More often than not, men way more handsome than I am in any way pretty. But then, I do have kickass boobs and I was told on several occasions, that I have "fuck me eyes", whatever that means.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

odd or striking looking, really. i have pronounced features mixed with diminutive ones. all in all, i'm interesting to look at; at least. 


using other people as a marker for this is almost useless as well. my normal mode is to ignore 98% of the population i'm around at any given time. 
when i want or need something i can tune it up and another's reaction to me is always really pleasant and accommodating. when i'm just being myself, i don't want to "tune anything up", as that feels manipulative, and i don't mix that expression with what i see as a genuine connection... this can fall flat, or be something more. 

gist: another's reaction to a person has more to do with the vibe the former is throwing out. not how they look.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm the flyest balla alive


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I think my attractiveness really depends on the woman (or man, but sorry I'm straight). I'm not a rugged looking man by any means and I need to shave in order to look normal to me. I also have a youthful face and softer facial features. However, the way I look is completely at odds with my personality as I'm kind of a hard nosed person when I want to be. So because of that, I think I kind of throw people for a loop at times. I think when I dress up, groom myself, etc yes I think people tend to find me to be attractive. Honestly though, these days it's becoming more difficult to care about my appearances.
> 
> Bottom line though, if my wife finds me to be attractive and I find her to be attractive then that is well and good enough for me. Because that's really all that matters to me. :smile:


Why do you apologise for being straight?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Why do you apologise for being straight?


I meant sorry as in I apologize for rejecting any approaches in advance. I've been hit on gay guy a few times and I found it to be flattering. However, I'm exclusively heterosexual and are a 0 on the Kinsey Scale.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> However, the way I look is completely at odds with my personality as I'm kind of a hard nosed person when I want to be. So because of that, I think I kind of throw people for a loop at times.


I have the same, but opposite problem - I have quite harsh cheekbones, resting bitch face, and although curvy, also rather muscular for a woman underneath the curves, so I can look very hard-nosed, I look really self-sufficient, driven and harsh, while the opposite is true - I am very emotional and vulnerable, rather kind hearted, and although I wouldn't call myself submissive, I can be somewhat a pushover, because I don't know how to be assertive most of the time. Problem is, that I hate conflict and will avoid it almost at all costs. The only thing I don't go beyond is my integrity. Also, not very driven, I'm rather laid back.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Dora said:


> I have the same, but opposite problem - I have quite harsh cheekbones, resting bitch face, and although curvy, also rather muscular for a woman underneath the curves, so I can look very hard-nosed, I look really self-sufficient, driven and harsh, while the opposite is true - I am very emotional and vulnerable, rather kind hearted, and although I wouldn't call myself submissive, I can be somewhat a pushover, because I don't know how to be assertive most of the time. Problem is, that I hate conflict and will avoid it almost at all costs. The only thing I don't go beyond is my integrity. Also, not very driven, I'm rather laid back.


Wow, your parents must either both look that way or you got most of your mother's or father's genes for looks. I can tell you'd be instantly attracted to baby faced guys who also work hard. I can see it now, love story of a man whose only passion in life was to work and make money, one day runs into fierce looking woman and is afraid of her until he learns that she has a heart of gold. A modern day tale of Beauty and the Beast. :kitteh:

Eh? Interested in a script shakeout? :smile:


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Wow, your parents must either both look that way or you got most of your mother's or father's genes for looks. I can tell you'd be instantly attracted to baby faced guys who also work hard. I can see it now, love story of a man whose only passion in life was to work and make money, one day runs into fierce looking woman and is afraid of her until he learns that she has a heart of gold. A modern day tale of Beauty and the Beast. :kitteh:
> 
> Eh? Interested in a script shakeout? :smile:


The cheekbones come from my mum on one side and grandma on the other:laughing: When I'm slim they're really scary, so guys didn't start hitting on me until I filled up a bit. Always been told I'm intimidating. And you're not that far off the mark! Wouldn't say babyfaced, but men who have somewhat mixed facial features, masculine in some ways, almost feminine in others. I like guys with a small nose and full lips, but then either with pronounced cheekbones or jawline.

Let's hear it! (the script I mean)opcorn:


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Sometimes yes, reasonably. Sometimes no, not really/I don't know. And sometimes no not at all.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Dora said:


> The cheekbones come from my mum on one side and grandma on the other:laughing: When I'm slim they're really scary, so guys didn't start hitting on me until I filled up a bit. Always been told I'm intimidating. And you're not that far off the mark! Wouldn't say babyfaced, but men who have somewhat mixed facial features, masculine in some ways, almost feminine in others. I like guys with a small nose and full lips, but then either with pronounced cheekbones or jawline.


Ah, nice cheekbones are a good thing to have. They kind of gauge everything else on the face and looking scary and intimidating can be unnecessarily frustrating, especially if you're really a gentle person at heart. Cool, most guys I know don't like a woman with extra meat on them but I guess that works for you. That's great.  Ah... so you like androgynous guys or guys who really have a random mix of features. That's cool. I think people tend to like features that they instinctively know will blend well with theirs.



> Let's hear it! (the script I mean)opcorn:


I don't actually have a script... if you really want one, I can have one for you in a few months. :encouragement:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I think as I've aged I'm less attractive - when I was a baby I was the most adorable thing ever.

Now I do alright - I went through a phase in my tweens and early teenage years where I just dressed like a fucking idiot and that was ugly. But I'm out of it now, and coming out at the other side doing okay. 

In fact as of late I've been getting the most attention ever - I think women also get this trend that once they are in a relationship, people find them more attractive than they did before. Past couple of weeks guys have been sorta hounding me, I only ever received this kinda attention when I was wayyyyy too young... but now I can deal with it maturely, I kinda like it. I must be giving out vibes that say I'm happily taken or something, IDK.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Dora said:


> The *cheekbones* come from my mum on one side and grandma on the other:laughing: When I'm slim they're really scary, so guys didn't start hitting on me until I filled up a bit. Always been told I'm intimidating. And you're not that far off the mark! Wouldn't say babyfaced, but men who have somewhat mixed facial features, masculine in some ways, almost feminine in others. I like guys with a small nose and full lips, but then either with pronounced *cheekbones* or jawline.
> 
> Let's hear it! (the script I mean)opcorn:


Heh, reminds me of this:

Buoys Ahoy/Script - Grand Theft Wiki, the GTA wiki



Bernie said:


> You could slice cheese on those puppies. I must be the only Slav without cheekbones. I'm thinking of getting implants.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It's the lack of charisma.


----------



## fieryelf (Mar 28, 2016)

I seriously don't know. I don't think I'm ugly, I've been told on these forums I look pretty good. But I never got a girl friend and girls in general don't bother looking my way :/ 

Maybe the guys in my area are too good looking and I just pass for ordinary to everyone else haha >_<


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Ah, nice cheekbones are a good thing to have. They kind of gauge everything else on the face and looking scary and intimidating can be unnecessarily frustrating, especially if you're really a gentle person at heart. Cool, most guys I know don't like a woman with extra meat on them but I guess that works for you. That's great.  Ah... so you like androgynous guys or guys who really have a random mix of features. That's cool. I think people tend to like features that they instinctively know will blend well with theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't actually have a script... if you really want one, I can have one for you in a few months. :encouragement:


Well, I also need to shed some weight to get the interest of the guys I like, (mostly), but yes, there are buyers for every kind of person, so I do have some guys who want me 
Not androgynous necessarily, though I guess some of my more platonic crushes could be called that. More like masculine, especially in body type, but sensual looking, if that makes sense. And I agree with you, that people instinctively look for a partner with features that blend well with theirs. No one wants to have to comfort their own kids, because they're ugly:blushed:

Lol, no worries about the script, but if you ever use the inspiration, I want to be thanked in the subtitles:tongue:


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

fieryelf said:


> I seriously don't know. I don't think I'm ugly, I've been told on these forums I look pretty good. But I never got a girl friend and girls in general don't bother looking my way :/
> 
> Maybe the guys in my area are too good looking and I just pass for ordinary to everyone else haha >_<


If you've been told that you look good, then trust me, you look good. Girls go for confidence, so try show some of that. And if you don't have it, fake it, until you make it Thing is, most girls don't want a guy who needs validation to feel good about himself. They want a guy who knows he's worth it. It actually works both ways - you guys generally go for healthy girls, who show some confidence too.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Dora said:


> Well, I also need to shed some weight to get the interest of the guys I like, (mostly), but yes, there are buyers for every kind of person, so I do have some guys who want me
> Not androgynous necessarily, though I guess some of my more platonic crushes could be called that. More like masculine, especially in body type, but sensual looking, if that makes sense. And I agree with you, that people instinctively look for a partner with features that blend well with theirs. No one wants to have to comfort their own kids, because they're ugly:blushed:
> 
> Lol, no worries about the script, but if you ever use the inspiration, I want to be thanked in the subtitles:tongue:


Well that's good to know then. Go get 'em tiger. :wink: Um, I guess I know what you mean, broad shoulders, slim hips, largish chest and even when fit and slim is still kind of bulky. Yes? I'm almost sure I'm right about that. XD Yes, well I think no one would want to have ugly kids to begin with, so the instinct must be a strong one then. :laughing:

You got it. :bwink:


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm reasonably handsome, but only to people who appreciate weird looking dudes.

I mean, I have an objectively good jaw line and chin, good nose and lips, good brows, but something about me just looks funny. Case in point: I've never been told I look like somebody else, not once. I think it's the eyes, as a toddler I sometimes got mistaken for an Asian kid even though I'm 100% euro. Some people like my looks, others think it's goofy. I'm cool with the way I look though so it's all gravy ^_^


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

Obviously...


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I might just be standard on a regular Saturday night. Yet by talking and flirting, I'm so charming


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

A combination of chronically low self-esteem and a (until recently) history of being heavy have left me convinced that, no, I am not attractive. Now, if sisters are to be believed, apparently I have become quite appealing as of late. My mother says similar things, but I believe all/most mothers are contractually obligated to see their children as arbiters of a new standard of physical beauty. 

Although I have noticed that women now look me in the eye more often. Also, I have been made aware that I am a target of more flirting than usual by women who are quite lovely. Now this doesn't jive with that nagging internal narrative I've had for so long, so I'm not completely convinced of the scientific validity to any of the above observations.

Honestly, I dunno what to believe at this point.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

LillyFlower said:


> you just gave in way to easily


I dont react when people only say things with the intent to provoke.


----------



## Tortoise20 (Aug 12, 2016)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Clouds are singing (Sep 28, 2016)

Maybe? My boyfriend seems to think I am, but if someone doesn't tell me directly I never really know... _I_ think I'm at least okay-looking and maybe cute (I've always been cute, never beautiful or pretty), but I really don't know what others think about me.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Aladdin Sane said:


> I dont react when people only say things with the intent to provoke.


:dry: ahhh you're no fun


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Aladdin Sane said:


> I dont react when people only say things with the intent to provoke.


Sometimes people have the intent to receive no response. Such as when giving rhetorical questions.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

LillyFlower said:


> :dry: ahhh you're no fun


Intentions are invisible, hence the reason why all attacks are misfired.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Intentions are invisible, hence the reason why all attacks are misfired.


why yoda we meet again.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't think myself "ugly" but neither think I'm a head turner. I've received the "cute" and "handsome" remarks from time to time; baby face is a huge factor lol

That's simply on looks alone though, so if I factor in how I present myself, the slider tends to shift to "meh" levels.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

LillyFlower said:


> why yoda we meet again.


As a celebrity I meet many users, for that I become forgetful.
As a Cafe Legend, I am obligated to remember.
Do you see the role conflict?
Tell me of your previous experience with myself.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> As a celebrity I meet many users, for that I become forgetful.
> As a Cafe Legend, I am obligated to remember.
> Do you see the role conflict?
> Tell me of your previous experience with myself.


why it was not in this world but in another


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Korra said:


> I don't think myself "ugly" but neither think I'm a head turner. I've received the "cute" and "handsome" remarks from time to time; baby face is a huge factor lol
> 
> That's simply on looks alone though, so if I factor in how I present myself, the slider tends to shift to "meh" levels.


That is what the avatar is for. avatarImg = AvatarKorra.jpg
hmm


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

LillyFlower said:


> why it was not in this world but in another


I am only persistent within two realities, that of Personality Cafe, the progenitor and that of Microsoft Skype, the second chapter.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I am only persistent within two realities, that of Personality Cafe, the progenitor and that of Microsoft Skype, the second chapter.


the secound has come before the first


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

LillyFlower said:


> the secound has come before the first


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Not ringing bells, I suggest you perform a stunt that will make things clear.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Not ringing bells, I suggest you perform a stunt that will make things clear.


well, mr Yoda i can tell you one thing that might bring your thoughts to completion but i'm not one to surrender who i am, unlike little Korra


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

LillyFlower said:


> well, mr Yoda i can tell you one thing that might bring your thoughts to completion but i'm not one to surrender who i am, unlike little Korra


Hopefully not Lenore, I am not finished with her.


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm confused


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hopefully not Lenore, I am not finished with her.


Hopeful you should not be for i am not Lenore and he is not a she


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

LillyFlower said:


> Hopeful you should not be for i am not Lenore and he is not a she


Lies, you are a male.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Philosophaster (Sep 14, 2017)

dulcinea said:


> Love the confidence! Hope you stick around


Will do.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

I don't think that I'm bad-looking or anything, but I consider myself quite boring to look at, because my features are very basic. I consider myself average-looking with a nice body, although I feel better or worse looking on some days, and I guess clothing plays a role in how I feel about the way I look. I've been told that I'm pretty, but I don't know how many times I've been complimented out of politeness. I don't usually have a problem with attracting people I consider attractive though.

I do feel like people tend to like my demeanor more than my appearance. In high school, I had plenty of people who I considered acquaintances who saw me as a friend and often told me that they appreciated that I was "sweet" and "easy to talk to." Feels good, but I worry that people overestimate my niceness.


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

:tongue:


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Nope, not at all.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Sometime I look in the mirror and I like what I see. I like my blue eyes, facial hair and muscular calves. Othertimes, I look in the mirror and just cringe a bit.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I think I'm attractive in that I attract a lot of dudes and compliments. I have some insecurities about how good looking I actually am though. Some days I think I look gorgeous, and others I think... the opposite. lol. And it can fall anywhere in between.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Grey Wolf said:


> :tongue:


Obligatory video!


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

According to society's standards, I'd say yes. No where near beautiful, but I'm attractive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Honestly, I'm not that attractive, but this doesn't bother me _very_ much.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

yes


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Go han! ^ :smileys-sunbathing-


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> Go han! ^ :smileys-sunbathing-


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't get how people can wake up every morning and can't look at themsleves in the mirror. There's things I want to change about myself, but I've never woke up, looked at myself and thought "I'm ugly". 

I'm the sort of person who pulls kissy faces at herself and poses in the mirror when she's doing her make-up lol. All I think about is how nice my eyeshape and nose is and how clear my skin is. I could look at myself and slate the things I don't like but why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## de.sidera (Feb 4, 2017)

I've been told I look like young David Sylvian :laughing: but I'm also quite short and I've been underweight for about 10 years. I've started working out some months ago and I have a normal weight now.


----------



## Deprecator (Aug 21, 2017)

Meh. I posted my picture in the "Hot or Not" thread hoping to receive honest feedback about my appearance and everyone ignored me. I'm guessing this means that I'm unattractive.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Deprecator said:


> Meh. I posted my picture in the "Hot or Not" thread hoping to receive honest feedback about my appearance and everyone ignored me. I'm guessing this means that I'm unattractive.


probably, or they all died from how attractive you are.


----------



## Deprecator (Aug 21, 2017)

johnson.han.3 said:


> probably, or they all died from how attractive you are.


lol I didn't even think of that possibility... perhaps it was premature of me to think that it was because people were reluctant to either lie or give an unfavorable review. 

I think a larger sample size is needed... going to upload another one shortly.


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

I look like a mix of L from Death Note, Lestat the Vampire, and Tate from American Horror Story...

There are parts I find a little annoying (nose is a bit too long and pointy, my face looks a bit too young for my age, my hair does whatever it wants) but all in all I'm learning to appreciate it more.

Am I attractive? So I've been told numerous times. Might as well believe it...


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I look like a joke


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> I look like a joke


haha you look funny


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

johnson.han.3 said:


> haha you look funny


Thanks. I just made you happy.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Honestly, I really like looking at myself in pictures or the mirror, despite my many physical flaws. I think I'm ugly to other people, though.


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

Apparently, I was pretty enough to be a chick around 12 and got hit on by cute chicks between 13-17. Gay dudes rarely make passes nowadays. Got the occasional eyes from grannies. While I certainly appear masculine, I don't seem to resemble patterns that women usually claim to be attractive.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> Thanks. I just made you happy.


Joke = funny.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Lakigigar said:


> Do you think you're attractive


No I don't think so.
I know I am attractive, to some big time, to some "a bit" and to some indifferent
But I don't believe I am attractive.

I'm like the song says "working class", my origins didn't allow time or space for this kind of stuff, there were other things to do and to be concerned about  as I grew old noticed how some women reacted, some positively, some indifferent, some negatively, turns out a lot wanted me in direct ways and I never noticed. Over the years it seems I got better, more attractive, but my attitud is the same, I just don't know how do work this out, my mind is busy on other stuff, never quite learned to play this game.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

johnson.han.3 said:


> Joke = funny.


No.

Joke is a noun

Funny is adjective.

Learn English


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Only objectively. Not really subjectively. What I mean is, if it wasn't for people telling me I am throughout my life, I wouldn't think that about myself at all. In fact I'm more likely to criticise my appearance than otherwise. And I don't spend long looking in the mirror at all (aside from using it to apply makeup etc), I find that strange.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> No.
> 
> Joke is a noun
> 
> ...


oh hahah. it is like pulling teeth. You best go back to spam world ;D

You said your face is a joke. and I laughed and said it is funny because you laugh at jokes because they are funny.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

johnson.han.3 said:


> oh hahah. it is like pulling teeth. You best go back to spam world ;D
> 
> You said your face is a joke. and I laughed and said it is funny because you laugh at jokes because they are funny.


Yeah I know it. Haha 

I looked serious like i didn't understand haha

I'm omnipotent. I just don't belong in spam world  

I ruled the spam world already so I'm trying to rule other places too.

You know, rule and conquer. Entj stuffs. Heurheur


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

i'd say borderline average to above average i guess? i see beauty in so many ways and in so many people, and i'm not terribly interested at looking at myself except as an art reference (which i do a lot). many people have commented about how beautiful/ cute/ attractive/ sexy i am, so it really does depend who's looking. there are times when i have lots of confidence in my appearance for whatever reason.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm somewhat unattractive and I doubt the results of this poll tbh, since most other people are also somewhat unattractive, or very average.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not in the slightest bit attractive to the opposite sex, never have been


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Based on men and women's response to me, what I see in the mirror, and everything--including my age--being relevant, yes, I am very attractive, i.e. that is an opinion/reaction to seeing my reflection that I share. 

I have a photo album on my Home Page with, I don't know, maybe a dozen photos, which doesn't capture how I speak, move, think, the whole of me or even close but it'll do, I imagine, for most to consider, "Eh, not ugly, that's for sure."


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't really like my appearance overall. I wish I had better clothes and an understanding of makeup. :/ Because of that lack in resources, I don't really put much effort in my looks. 

But I think I have a lot of natural beauty. People have told me I look attractive, and I get male attention more than other people I know. I don't know why.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

i occasionally think i could be attractive (when i make the effort)... then i see an actual attractive person


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think I'd at least need to be homosexual to make that judgment.


I don't think its homosexual to notice that someone is good-looking. As a male I try to surround myself around good-looking men to run into more women. But to acknowledge a guy is attractive is not weird.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

_I think I might be attractive







_
Depends on the girl. I definitely get sneaky looks from girls if I'm standing in a queue or something fairly regularly, and generally date quite attractive girls, but I know there's a high variance. I'm definitely a unique flavour, and some girls will not find me attractive in the slightest. I'm nowhere near "get stares in the street" level.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

lil intro vert said:


> I don't think its homosexual to notice that someone is good-looking. As a male I try to surround myself around good-looking men to run into more women. But to acknowledge a guy is attractive is not weird.


I actually find that counter productive.

I prefer to go solo now a days, just meet women at Meetups and goto bars solo as the minute Im talking to women Im no longer solo. Even if I just chat to the barmaid I get attention off other women.

But I noticed when I hung around with guys that women found attractive, I was essentially cockblocking myself.

That said, some of the guys I used to know would hang with me, just because I would go and chat to women and they wanted a piece of the pie instead of building the confidence to talk to women themselves.


----------



## BenjiMac (Aug 7, 2017)

Below average, I'd think.

I'm tall, which never hurts a guy - but I'm not especially broad or muscular.

I suppose I am an acquired taste with a niche market.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

IamBot8000 said:


> I think you're cute based on h or n pics


That's exactly what the algorithms behind you want me to think. Robots.txt copied and pasted.


----------



## Loser (Dec 11, 2017)

I am very attractive.
If you don't think so, that's because you suck.


----------



## unremarkable.gopnik (Dec 19, 2017)

Loser said:


> I am very attractive.
> If you don't think so, that's because you suck.


Why would a loser be attractive


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

jtour said:


> Men can't be unattractive.
> 
> Only fat women can be unattractive.
> 
> Trust me, the numbers don't lie.


All men are unattractive ;P


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

Sylarz said:


> All men are unattractive ;P


Well, of course that's true.

And, as in all things, there is the exception, which I am happy to be.

Ah, ze rich tapestry of life, I envy ze charming women who are to be enjoying such pleasures as I provide!


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Not particularly


----------



## ShyEclipse12 (Aug 21, 2017)

i dont always feel attractive. I also wouldnt date someone that looks just like me. 

BUT!

Thats okay! ^3^ people dont have to be their own type. We are someone elses type though, and they'll find us beautiful beyond imagining.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

Not really. I'm just a piece of shit. A booger. But I'm still confident because humans are all boogers


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Can't complain. I think I'm somewhat attractive. Nothing special.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I like to think of other people as upright standing chimpanzees so I won't have to comb my hair.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

It took years of self brainwashing "cough & my partner telling me often cough" but yes ! I am sexy as fuuuuuck I'd fuck me.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

If I was attractive, I would have made money out of it by now.. You either have to be a super model or a scientist, but I'm none of those people..


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Not particularly, though I have certain features that are more attractive than others. I've been told in particular that I have nice eyes.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

*nope!*


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I’m very self conscious about my appearence.

The most frustrating part is that naturally I would have been very oretty but I have many slight deformaties due to the combition of my genetic disease and the medication I use to treat it.

I used to have large, perfect almond eyes but after decades of squinting from light sensitivity they are tiny little slits. Also squinting so much caused my eyelids to become quite...muscular so I have puffy eyelids that gives me a Simpson’s-like profile.
A lot of people say “ just use make-up” noop. I blink like a humming bird flaps it’s wings-eye liner just smudges immediatly. I’ve even tried that Japanese eye kid tape but my eyelids are too strong and dont stay up.

The medication destroys collegen. Even though my skin is a beautiful porcelin it has the elacticity of a sixty year old women except that rather than looking naturally wrinkled my face looks like someone who’s donecrach for that past 20 years.

It doesn’t help that my face looks fat as fuck. I guess I just have my mither’s genes. No matter how thin I am my face always looks super-round and I have those cheeks where if I smile they pretty much cover my tiny eyes completley.

I hate it because I am also very style conscious. People often compliment my fashion sense but I imagine that when they compliment from behind I turn around and they have to try to cringe or gasp in horror.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

Fumetsu said:


> I’m very self conscious about my appearance.


I was wondering from a female ENTJ perspective, maybe if you also look at it more from a functional or external standpoint. Like maybe you would ask, does your appearance attract guys that you find are attractive? Maybe ENTJ go more with objective rather than subjective criteria, but looks are important to women I think because of how much society values external appearance.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

clem said:


> I was wondering from a female ENTJ perspective, maybe if you also look at it more from a functional or external standpoint. Like maybe you would ask, does your appearance attract guys that you find are attractive? Maybe ENTJ go more with objective rather than subjective criteria, but looks are important to women I think because of how much society values external appearance.


That’s a good point. My appearence certainly does not detract men. They seem to be attracted to my confidence ( I am quite confident in everything but my appearence) and general...air. The men I attract are varied in thier own level of attractiveness. 
But the thing is, I don’t want to be attractive for other people. It’s more about my own standars.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes.
But I don't know what percentage of other people agree with me.


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm the kind of person you'd go "aww she's so cute". The round facial features, small stature, and the dimples only make me look innocent.

That is, until cuteness attempts to murder you by testing out her new acid formulas on you...


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

Subjectively i think I'm attractive (because even if i feel ugly, im still in love with myself) 
Objectively, I'm average.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

I really don't know at all. Some days I look in the mirror and I'm hideous, others I look and I'm gorgeous, others I'm a plain jane. The same applies to my body. Some days it seems great, others it seems gross. Even my hair can be awesome one day and cringy the next. I'm not sure what changes it.

Based on how I get treated though, I am attractive, but I don't know if that's due to all of the work I put in.


----------

